# Is it possible to play online games using 256kbps wireless internet?



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it possible to play online games using 256kbps wireless internet?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 18, 2008)

No,u'll get very high pings go for BSNL or airtel ADSL landline which are very cheap.


----------



## dpuk (Nov 18, 2008)

It's completely fine. I use a 256kbps connection from BSNL and play counter strike online.....the ping/latency is 50-70(on Indian servers).....and it's really smooth.....
go for it...and if there's any other game that you plan to play then please do tell me because I searched a lot and I can't seem to find any other game's servers in India.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 18, 2008)

^u can play "urban terror" and "Enemy territory"


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

broad band sucks in terms of ping rate.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 18, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> broad band sucks in terms of ping rate.


Don't insult Broadband. Insult BSNL Boardband and MTNL Broadband.


----------

